# Repair Help



## traskgr (Oct 26, 2015)

I have a Yamaha ef2600 generator: It is used about 12 hours each day. I change oil in it about every two or three weeks. I live in a foreign country and this is my only source for power other than the batteries that it charges.
It began to smoke so I put new rings in. I also cleaned the head and the piston that was covered in thick carbon.
It ran great for about three months and now it will not hold the throttle. I mean I have it Idling at 120v and under a load it drops way down. If I touch the governor it will go up but not stay, if I advance the governor it is fine till I turn the load off and then it throttles way high.
I cleaned it completely today, it already had a lot of carbon on the piston and in the head. I cleaned the valves and reset them to .102mm; I set them again after it ran for a while.
It still will not hold 120v I do not have a compression tester right now. I am wondering if I may have put something back wrong.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

On the carbon build up are you using a lot of oil? The manual for your generator says to change at 100 hours or about 8 days at your rate of use. I don't see an oil filter listed so I assume it is splash lubed. The oil can shear, lose viscosity, and then get past the rings and burnt.

Check the governor springs/linkage and make sure they are all connected properly and without binding. 

With the engine off, the governor springs should be trying to open the throttle plate.


----------



## traskgr (Oct 26, 2015)

The governor springs have the throttle full open when off. And that would be about right on the oil, I was just putting mor in till I change, I may need to up my change rate


----------



## traskgr (Oct 26, 2015)

*Second Try*

When I took the generator apart this time, the gear for the governor had not meshed right on the cam. Not sure where it was riding. The generator is responding good now EXCEPT that, there is a high pitched squeek or scrape when a load hit it, only for a second and only till it adjust. Not sure what that is. Normal running is fine just that moment when the load hits. ANy suggestions?


----------



## eliasboumade (Oct 30, 2015)

traskgr said:


> I have a Yamaha ef2600 generator: It is used about 12 hours each day. I change oil in it about every two or three weeks. I live in a foreign country and this is my only source for power other than the batteries that it charges.
> It began to smoke so I put new rings in. I also cleaned the head and the piston that was covered in thick carbon.
> It ran great for about three months and now it will not hold the throttle. I mean I have it Idling at 120v and under a load it drops way down. If I touch the governor it will go up but not stay, if I advance the governor it is fine till I turn the load off and then it throttles way high.
> I cleaned it completely today, it already had a lot of carbon on the piston and in the head. I cleaned the valves and reset them to .102mm; I set them again after it ran for a while.
> It still will not hold 120v I do not have a compression tester right now. I am wondering if I may have put something back wrong.


Your efforts are good but use synthetic oil and that can increase the load carrying capacity of your generator, Put some engine oil directly on piston it will smoke heavily for some moment than all will fine, if you use diesel than mix some lubrication oil in diesel 20gm in 10 litres and make sure your air filters clean.


----------

